# stick out like a sore thumb



## mother2003

Salut, j'aurais tendance à traduire ceci mot pour mot et si je le fais je ne crois pas que ça donne bonne allure

et la signification donné est: être ostensiblement différent

donc stick out like a sore thumb = sortir du lot de façon negative

mais j'ai jamais entendu ça mais si je comprend bien est-ce que ça voudrait dire se faire remarquer dans le mauvais sens du terme

Et vous que diriez vous???

merci de votre aide!

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## gillyfr

Pas forcément se faire remarquer, c'est-à-dire que ce n'est pas forcément de ta faute.  Je pense par exemple au nerds de la classe.  Puis, ce n'est pas forcément une personne.  Une maison dilapidée sur une belle rue de cottages soignées would stick out like a sore thumb.

J'ai pensé à _se voir comme un nez au milieu de la figure_. Mais je ne sais pas si les Québécois disent ça.


----------



## mother2003

désolé j'ai jamais entendu celle-là non plus, mais je comprends le point de vu sauf que je ne suis pas capable de le mettre dans mes propres mots.

nous au québec si on parle de quelqu'un qui est mal habilé dans une soirée chic, on pourrait dire qu'il est habillé comme la chienne à Jacques = ça fait dure son affaire

mais dans le context d'une maison; appart un taudis dans un quartier riche, rien de me vient à l'esprit.

Je vais attendre voir, peut-être que quelqu'un me donnera une expression que je connais qui peux aller avec n'importe quoi (maison,personne etc..)

mais merci quand même!


----------



## Tresley

Bonsoir Mother2003,

'To stick out like a sore thumb' veut dire que quelque chose détonne, ou ne va pas avec les autres choses toutes autour, ou bien, être ostensiblement différent et appart des autres chose (comme vous avez déjà suggéré).

En expression anglaise, c'est normalement negatif.

J'espère que cela vous aide.

Je viens de penser à une autre signification.

'to stick out like a sore thumb' peut aussi dire 'être visiblement évident'.

Par exemple:

"The error stuck out like a sore thumb' = 'l'erreur était visiblement évident'.

Alors, comprenez-vous mieux maintenant?


----------



## bobepine

Quelque chose _jure dans le décor ?  _Plus québécois que ça, tu meurs_ 
_


----------



## mother2003

jure, je dirais plutôt fiter dans le décor


mais encore plus québécois: pas rap dans le dec = pas rapport dans le décors


----------



## bobepine

Quand ça jure, c'est que ça fitte pas 

 (mais je pense qu'on en a perdu plusieurs en chemin)


----------



## mother2003

c'est vrai je voulais dire: ne pas fitter dans le décor c'est la même chose que: ne pas avoir rapport dans le décor mais bon l'important c'est j'ai compris le sens

merci


----------



## viera

détonner
jurer
faire tache
ne pas être en harmonie avec

These are all synonyms, but are not as forceful as the English expression.

"ne pas *fitter* dans le décor" : quel vilain anglicisme !


----------



## Austin Pal

On peut dire aussi _"pas raccord avec..."_


----------



## wildan1

Tresley said:


> Je viens de penser à une autre signification.
> 
> 'to stick out like a sore thumb' peut aussi dire 'être visiblement évident'.
> 
> Par exemple:
> 
> "The error stuck out like a sore thumb' = 'l'erreur était visiblement évident'.
> 
> Alors, comprenez-vous mieux maintenant?


 
Pour cela je dirais _l'erreur saute aux yeux_


----------



## chimopel

faire tache au tableau? desole c'est un peu tard, mais je viens juste de tomber dessus.


----------



## tigerlily.x

Saluuut 


Does anyone know of a french idiom or phrase that implies that something stands out from its surroundings? As in:

_The book stood out like a sore thumb on the shelf; its spine was battered and peeling whereas the others were new and shiny_

or

_The flag stood out like a sore thumb on the horizon; its garish red material could be seen miles away_

If you need more context or explanation let me know!

Merci!


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi tigerlily.x,

It's not as picturesque as the English but: _qui [me] choquait la vue _?


----------



## tigerlily.x

Thank you! So if you were talking about a huge rickety house on the horizon, could you say "elle choque la vue" if it sticks out like a sore thumb?


----------



## Topsie

Elle détonne dans le paysage!


----------



## Micia93

I confirm Topsie's suggestion (speaking of a house)

in your first example (that of the book), I would'nt use "paysage" though, but "étagère" of course => le livre détonne sur l'étagère, meaning it is somewhat shocking to see it here, among new and shiny books

:=)


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

avoir piètre allure


----------



## doinel

Cette maison jure dans le paysage.


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

speaking of a car (un Hummer, en l'occurrence), would "archi voyant" work ?
I guess so...


----------



## Micia93

oui, ou aussi "tape-à-l'oeil"

:=)


----------



## sofff

might "se voir comme le nez au millieu de la figure" fit to that context ?


----------



## franc 91

ça se voyait de loin


----------



## Flynnzane

sofff said:


> might "se voir comme le nez au millieu de la figure" fit to that context ?


 
c'est évident, on ne peut le nier !

j'ai eu la même idée, *ça colle pas...* 

une expression qui veut dire "détonner dans le paysage" ... une idée ? ...


----------



## hismagicviolin

Is there a phrase equivalent in French? 
Meaning, to be obviously very different. An American tourist sticks out like a soar thumb in Paris. 

Merci bien


----------



## Micia93

"un touriste américain à Paris se voit comme le nez au milieu de la figure "
[...]
according to what you want to express : "fait tache" but it is derogatory

:=)


----------



## wildan1

sofff said:


> might "se voir comme le nez au millieu de la figure" fit to that context ?


 
Careful about the English equivalent of this expression--_plain as the nose on your face_

It does not mean "it sticks out"  in a physical sense as it seems to in French, but is a figurative description for a fact or deduction that is clear and unambiguous.

_She's going to get married--that's as plain as the nose on your face : C'est une évidence ; clair comme l'eau de roche--elle va se marier._


----------



## Micia93

so, how would you translate "stick out like a sore thumb" in this context, Wildan ?
"un touriste américain dénote / détone" ?


----------



## wildan1

Micia93 said:


> so, how would you translate "stick out like a sore thumb" in this context, Wildan ?
> "un touriste américain dénote / détone" ?


Since the English expression is fairly colloquial, how about: _Des touristes américains sur la place de Paris--on ne peut pas les louper ?_


----------



## Micia93

Yes, that's a nice idea !


----------



## Knackiball

Je pense aux expressions "Se voir gros comme une maison" ou "le vilain petit canard" pour une personne. On la voit de loin, mais elle est mise de côté.


----------



## franc 91

ça se voit tout de suite (qu'ils ne sont pas de là)


----------



## Micia93

Knackiball said:


> Je pense aux expressions "Se voir gros comme une maison" ou "le vilain petit canard" pour une personne. On la voit de loin, mais elle est mise de côté.



Je ne comprends pas trop le "elle est mise de côté", qui ne me semble pas tout à fait correspondre ici ...


----------



## Knackiball

Elle est mise de côté dans le sens "elle sort du lot", tout comme le vilain petit canard qui est différent des autres.
Je parlais de l'expression "stick out like a sore thumb" en général, pas de l'exemple du touriste citée plus haut.


----------



## Micia93

ha d'accord, mais ça peut porter à confusion


----------



## missjojo

_*il/elle fait tache   *_ou _*  n'est pas à sa place     *_ou    *jure avec le reste.  *


----------



## Micia93

Ce n'est pas très sympa pour nos amis américains, ça! 
Ceci dit, d'accord avec toi pour tout autre contexte!


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

J'ai la même expression, mais sans référence à la main verte. 
Deux enfants mexicains, une fille et un garçon tous deux fils d'ouvriers agricoles dans un vignoble californien, viennent de se faire emmerder par des petits blancs (on est dans les années 60 en Californie).  
Le garçon dit en voix off: _Judy and I knew we stuck out like a couple of sore brown thumbs._

Est-ce qu'il y a un jeu de mot quand même, lié à l'activité de leurs parents (j'en suis pas sûre)?Ou on stigmatise juste leur peau mate?
Et là, il veut dire qu'ils "font tâche" dans le décor (à l'école) et sont tout de suite repérés, et donc embêtés. 

Mais je trouve l'image du pouce pas clair en français.

_Judy et moi, on se voyait/on se démarquait comme un nez basané au milieu de la figure_?

Je ne trouve pas l'image tellement plus claire


----------



## Kelly B

hirondelled'hiver said:


> we stuck out like a couple of sore brown thumbs


"Stick out like a sort thumb" is the essential phrase here, with "brown" added to emphasize why they don't fit in - they're brown, not white like everybody else there. It's not related to the brown/black thumb = terrible gardener notion. 

Pourrait-on dire donc qu'on faisait tache brun ? (I don't think it's tâche)


----------



## Locape

Normalement, ce serait _on faisait tache brune_, mais ça sonne un peu bizarre en français. Ou alors _Judy et moi on faisait tache dans le décor, une tache brune/foncée_.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Oui, c'est parfait! 
Je suis d'accord avec Locape, il faut mettre l'idée en 2 fois. Et pour appuyer l'idée, on peut même séparer d'un point (et je le mettrais au pluriel). Je pense que ça fonctionne très bien.

_Judy et moi on faisait tache dans le décor. Des taches brunes_.


----------

